# Endura Bumper repair / reshape



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I am repairing my endura bumper on my 70 GTO. The bumper is straight but on the (standing in front of the car) passenger side bumper looks to have been bumped/hit. I'll post a pic of it tomorrow. Has anyone on here who restored an endura bumper had to straighten/shape and endura bumper and was it successful. I was wondering if I placed a block where I wanted to reshape the bumper and angle it in a way to press the bumper back down if it would hold its shape if left in long enough. Despite the small flaw its a really nice bumper which will take minimal effort to restore.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Here are a couple pictures of my endura bumper. You can see facing the bumper the left side has some warp.

Any ideas on how to straighten the warp???


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i dont know how durable the old bumpers are, but you are gonna need to put some heat on it.


----------



## polaknuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I had the same problem and my body guy applied heat and whacked the hell out of it. All said and done, wound up with some sort of filler in the lil warped spot. Looks good to me..lol


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

true that. a little filler never hurt nobody!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If I had it to do over again (and I will) I'd put a fibreglass one on it. looks the same, but 100 pounds lighter. Just don't rearend anyone!


----------

